# Glow in the Dark Rhinestone Transfers?



## SPOTPRINT (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello!

I'm hoping someone out there can help me out on this.  I have a client that needs custom glow in the dark rhinestone transfers. They are not flexible on this and need to have glow in the dark rhinestones.

None of our regular rhinestone people can do glow in the dark. Does anyone know of a company that can?

Thank you very much for any help you can offer!


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't think there are any glow in the dark rhinestones.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

There are no glow in the dark rhinestones out that I am aware of. I've been looking too. What I am trying for my customer is widely spaced rhinestones on top of (holes cut for stones to touch fabric) a glow in the dark piece of vinyl. Don't know how it will work yet since I won't put it together until tonight


----------



## SPOTPRINT (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello Again!

Thanks for the responses! I know they existed once because the client brought in a sample shirt with them on. Unfortunately she received the shirt a long time ago as a sample and can't remember who the sample was from.  

It sounds like a few other people are looking for these as well. If I ever find anything I'll pass it along on this thread!


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Maybe they were glue on?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have heard of glow in the dark rhineSTUDS but not rhinestones. Are you sure they were stones and not sutds?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Saw some glow in the dark studs on Ebay, so there has to be a supplier out there somewhere


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

If you can't find glow in the dark rhinestones, maybe you can make something else they might like?Try taking glow in the dark vinyl and make little circles to place rhinstones in? For example make circles a little bigger than the stone, then cut out circles within them to place the stones. It might be a lit of work depending on how many stones you have, but it might look pretty cool too.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I think I found a company to do glow in the dark rhinestones. Reportedly 16 cut facets. I've ordered some. It takes 2-3 weeks, but hopefully they will get them done and shipped sooner Hope this is not an excercise in futility!!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

You could also use a glow in the dark vinyl and make fake rhinestones out of it instead.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

UPDATE!!!

Just got my sample of glow in the dark rhinestones in and I am LOVING them. I thought they would be kind of dull and thick white under normal light, but indeed they are not. They are sought of opaque, have good facets, and actually catch a little bling under normal light. I am very pleased and can't wait to add these to my inventory.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

allhamps said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Just got my sample of glow in the dark rhinestones in and I am LOVING them. I thought they would be kind of dull and thick white under normal light, but indeed they are not. They are sought of opaque, have good facets, and actually catch a little bling under normal light. I am very pleased and can't wait to add these to my inventory.


 
Okay, as soon as you get them in your inventory let me know. I want some.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm..not to rain on anyone's parade, but it seems a weird combination...rhinestones and glow in the dark. It sounds expensive to get a glow in the dark look. Usually you want lots of light to make the stones sparkle, but this is the opposite. Since it's dark, do you really want to spend that much when you can achieve that look with other lower cost materials? I guess I should ask the price before I actually make that statement. Do they run more, less, or the same as regular stones?

Neat concept, just not sure how useful that would be if the cost is much more than glow in the dark vinyl.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Do you have glow in the dark rhinestuds? Id like to see a rhinestone vs rhinestud visual comparison.

I know Trying to take pictures of rhinestones can be tricky,everything always looks way better in real life.Thanks for testing and posting your pictures.Id like to know the pricing for 500gross of SS10 glow in the dark rhinestones vrs glow in the dark rhinestuds.

I dont have either so I cant test them...I'd like to shine one of those huge million candle flashlights on both of them for a few minutes and bring them to the dark.Which one glows brighter?which glow last longer?and any other descriptive nariatives on the general differences between the two.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I have not found any glow in the dary rhinestuds, only rhinestones and nailheads (flat & round).

Contrary to my thoughts, the GID rhinestones actually do have some bling factor in the daylight. The 16 facets allows them to catch and reflect a good amount of light. As far as glow in the dark, the effect of the rhinestones is equal to that of the glow in the dark vinyl.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Are they epoxy rhinestones?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not sure if its actually epoxy, but it is not the regular glass as the material has to incorporate the florescent material that makes them glow


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I got some samples and I believe the ones I got are epoxy.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I got some samples from a supplier a few years back that glowed in the dark but they were also epoxy or another property that is not glass which is why my first post in this thread said that I had never heard of a glow in the dark rhinestone. Now as far as glow in the dark rhinestuds they do make them. I have received samples of them in many of the packages I have received from suppliers trying to get my business. I do not know if anyone carries them in the states as I have not had a need for them so I really have not searched for them and doubt that I ever will, but I have on many occasions received glow in the dark rhinestud samples so they do in fact make them. Wish I had not thrown them in the trash or I could have posted the suppliers info.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm sorry Katrina, but you have me very confused. Are you saying that because the material may be epoxy, that these are not rhinestones, or just that you have not had the occasion to see any glow in the dark rhinestones? The stones I have are definitely NOT rhinestuds. I thought rhinestuds were metal and hollow inside. These are solid, cut with 16 facets. I am waiting to hear from the supplier if they are acrylic or epoxy, or what. As a novelty type material, I really am not sure it wii matter. Some folks will never feel the need for them.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

allhamps said:


> I'm sorry Katrina, but you have me very confused. Are you saying that because the material may be epoxy, that these are not rhinestones, or just that you have not had the occasion to see any glow in the dark rhinestones? The stones I have are definitely NOT rhinestuds. I thought rhinestuds were metal and hollow inside. These are solid, cut with 16 facets. I am waiting to hear from the supplier if they are acrylic or epoxy, or what. As a novelty type material, I really am not sure it wii matter. Some folks will never feel the need for them.


No I didn't mean that all. I was just saying that I had never seen a glow in the dark rhinestone, but that I had seen a glow in the dark rhinestud. 
I have also seen the glow in the dark nailheads, dome studs, and shapes, but never a rhinestone.


----------



## Nuba (Jun 25, 2012)

allhamps said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Just got my sample of glow in the dark rhinestones in and I am LOVING them. I thought they would be kind of dull and thick white under normal light, but indeed they are not. They are sought of opaque, have good facets, and actually catch a little bling under normal light. I am very pleased and can't wait to add these to my inventory.


COOL!

Where did you get them???

I want some for my shirts!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Nuba said:


> COOL!
> 
> Where did you get them???
> 
> I want some for my shirts!


I got some of the glow in the dark rhinestones and am very pleased with them. Very fun.


----------



## Nuba (Jun 25, 2012)

lizziemaxine said:


> I got some of the glow in the dark rhinestones and am very pleased with them. Very fun.



GREAT!

Can you tell me where I can get them???


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Nuba said:


> GREAT!
> 
> Can you tell me where I can get them???


 I got mine from www.SlickArtOnline.COM


----------



## Nuba (Jun 25, 2012)

lizziemaxine said:


> I got mine from www.SlickArtOnline.COM



Thanks!

I'll check it out.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> I got mine from www.SlickArtOnline.COM


I could not find them on the website


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

Love it! Glow in the dark! Got to try some


----------



## Nuba (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you have a phone number on them.

Site isn't showing one.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Glow in the dark? Does it mean the stone will shine in the dark without any light?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

With them being epoxy or acrylic are they able to be used with a heat press? Or do they have to be applied with glue?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> With them being epoxy or acrylic are they able to be used with a heat press? Or do they have to be applied with glue?


I applied them with my heat press.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Awesome. I was wondering if the heat press would melt them.


----------

